# Largest mbuna cichlid that fits in decently populated 65g??



## timmyb22 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello im doing up a 65 gallon tank right now and am hoping to put between 10-20 cichlids in.

Most of my choices are under 5 inches, but i was wondering what the largest size cichlid i could put in would be while also sticking to between 10-20 cichlids??

anyone in the know that could help out would be greatly appreciated


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I wouldnt put anything over 5 inches in a 65. Do you have any stock currently? Do you want to do a couple breeding groups or all male?


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

What are the dimensions of this tank?

What species have you already chosen to include?

There are a few varieties of 6" mbuna that I would trust in a 48"x12" tank.


----------



## timmyb22 (Jul 18, 2013)

the tank is 4 ft(48 inch) long 35cm(13 inch) wide and 60cm(20 inch) tall.

i was thinking maybe 6" would be the max i could put in the tank

i haven't decides between a Tang tank or a Mbuna tank

but here are the lists *** compiled to choose from so far

Tangs
Ophthalmotilapia ventralis(Isanga)
Eretmodus cyanostictus(Kasanga)
Altolamprologus compressiceps (Kalambo)
Neolamprologus leleupi(Yellow)

Mbuna
Cynotilapia afra (Cobue)
Labidochromis caeruleus
Metriaclima callainos
Metriaclima estherae (Red)
Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos

all of those fish according to the profiles are 6 inches max, and i looked at temperament as well, i still have to choose one of the two metriclima species


----------



## timmyb22 (Jul 18, 2013)

this is my first cichlid tank, so im not to sure about the all male tank because i hear its not the best for begginers but im not to sure i wanna try breeding groups yet either,

im probs more likeley to do 1 male 3-4 females sort of go or pairs for the fish that like pairs


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Before you can decide on a single 6" fish I think we need to know what else you plant on stocking in the tank with him. You want 15 cichlids max if you are doing mbuna and mixed genders. Probably anything else you would want a lower fish count.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

P.acei is pretty big mbuna and rather mild.


----------

